# Looking for dominant sea creature/tentacle rp (NSFW!)



## Bluequill (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello!

I am currently rping as submissive river otter (either male or c-boy/herm [more holes to fill that way]) and I'd love to rp with someone who'd like to take him captive and use him as a plaything.

Tentacle bondage, hypnosis, egglaying, size difference, anal, deepthroat, cum/egg inflation are all encouraged. Can be full con or dub con.

No vore/scat/age stuff please.

I'm fully literate and a pretty good writer, so I can make it as detailed as you like.

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Bluequill (Nov 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Bluequill (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump


----------

